# input error on meteo



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

everytime i try to convert an avi to gba it always says:

Input File Error
No Combination of intermediate filters could be found to make the connection.

also my video files sizes:

1. a few kilobytes
2. 1 mb
3. 11 mb.

and yes they are avi's please tell me how to fix it i have never found a fix i hate it when i dont find an answer.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2018)

therainbowcreeperRBX said:


> everytime i try to convert an avi to gba it always says:
> 
> Input File Error
> No Combination of intermediate filters could be found to make the connection.
> ...



actually nvm i guess it wont work with avi i converted the file to mpg and the conversion to gba worked!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2018)

Most likely is the converter program is very old and rickety and thus does not support all the nice modern video grabbing methods. In this case you will probably want to install VFW codecs as opposed to directshow or something you likely have. ffdshow should have a VFW build around somewhere. Other people will instead choose to convert to something it can't fail with (for the lengths you are dealing with for GBA ROMs then you could even do uncompressed AVI which something like virtualdub should be able to do easily enough). I would discourage converting to MPG -- it is not a high quality format and that in turn means meteo has to convert all the noise MPG introduces.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Most likely is the converter program is very old and rickety and thus does not support all the nice modern video grabbing methods. In this case you will probably want to install VFW codecs as opposed to directshow or something you likely have. ffdshow should have a VFW build around somewhere. Other people will instead choose to convert to something it can't fail with (for the lengths you are dealing with for GBA ROMs then you could even do uncompressed AVI which something like virtualdub should be able to do easily enough). I would discourage converting to MPG -- it is not a high quality format and that in turn means meteo has to convert all the noise MPG introduces.


im fine with mpg its still good to watch the stuff


----------



## Technoblade (Aug 30, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Most likely is the converter program is very old and rickety and thus does not support all the nice modern video grabbing methods. In this case you will probably want to install VFW codecs as opposed to directshow or something you likely have. ffdshow should have a VFW build around somewhere. Other people will instead choose to convert to something it can't fail with (for the lengths you are dealing with for GBA ROMs then you could even do uncompressed AVI which something like virtualdub should be able to do easily enough). I would discourage converting to MPG -- it is not a high quality format and that in turn means meteo has to convert all the noise MPG introduces.


Imagine it being old and rickity back then, I still have trouble putting Never Gonna Give You Up on the GBA


----------

